# Winter is coming- Homebrew Story Hour



## Sidran (Oct 29, 2002)

*Introduction:*

Winter is Coming is a Campaign set in the early stages of a Magical Ice Age, Known as the Maiden’s hearth.  Its people, its lands, all that make it what it is are under the danger of falling to the massive push of the Ice Lords Army, and Magical Mists.

It is a world caught (unfortunately) in the grasp of epic powers whose might threatens, at every turn, to reap the final havoc upon the land.  It is a place where Sorcerery is feared, and its practitioners hunted by men born with the natural talent to find and slay them. It is a world struggling to recover from a Reckoning, brought on by the Dark Magic of a tainted man, and the foul wiles of a Demon. Once strongly in the rule of the Sidhe, the lands of the Elves are now divided and struggling to form new identities. 

Our characters face both the dark deeds of evil, and the blunders of the misguided good.  Sorcerers fearful of the wrath of the Church, have signed the dark pact, and formed the Nox Arcanum, an order whose mission it has become to defend by all means the study of arcane magic against the transgressions of the Inquisition.

On a grander scale it is a world were armies clash, Where the Children of the Dragon Kind plot, and scheme to overthrow there true blood masters. The Ice lord pushes forth his armies of Ice Trolls, Gnomes, and Werebeast’s. The Great Guardian of the Green Llyrandwyn gathers his Condicari (Stag Warriors), and his Forest folk, the Llan, to him to fight the battle with his Elemental father. 

The Dragon Kryth, the betrayer, turning on his Fellow serpents striking his Master, the High King Rytharisk Tiegore down in the Halls of the City Drakesbridge, as the City Rhys Falls beneath the moving mists of ice.

*Dramatis Personae ( In order of Appearance)*


*Sullax Tiegore-*A Draconian son of the True Dragon Arkthasiass brother of the King of Drakesbridge. Quiet, and alone for most of his early life Sullax was left in the care of his sickly mother who feared the son she had born. Picked on, and bullied throughout his childhood he became sullen, and disconnected from the others in his small town of Hathersage.  It was not until his fourteenth summer, that same summer when first he used his impressive strength to defend himself that Sullax realized his potential. From that day he wreaked havoc on those bullies that had tormented him. Then things went to far, a boy Tomar, one of those who had bullied him the most was found dead.

The Town guards looked everywhere for the Drako but Sullax had already fled. Alone and with only his strength to keep him alive Sullax journeyed further into the woods becoming a woodsmen. Living off the bounty of the cold lands around him he constantly moved from land to land running further from his pain and his transgressions.  Falling in with the notorious bandit group the Grey Brotherhood, Sullax ravaged, and molested, beat and burned his way into a position of power in the Brotherhood. Then the law struck and most of the brotherhood lay dead, Sullax barely fleeing into the woods as arrows flew. 


*Fael Tiegore (Was Iredún) -* Sired by the Dragon Kryth, to a halfling gypsy Fael has taken much of her fathers personal politics into her life, and mind mixing it with the wild carefree will of her mother.  Plotting to overthrow the Order of her Dragon Overlords Fael has sparked a revolution that is playing to its end. Serving as a Second to the Vile halfblooded nephew of the High King of Drakesbridge, the Rough hearted Coarsuln Tiegore she has begun to gather resources and like minded draconians to her cause. 

*Adawar Iliandar-*son of Lenavesh Iliandar- Sullen, and mysterious Adawar is a “crested” Endan, or an Endan of a Royal line. Early on in his life he suffered the lost of his first love Ielania at the hands of human huntsmen. Gifted with a natural talent for detecting mages he was apprenticed to the famed Sakaran Inquisitor Ihram Rahl, only recently has he advanced to the rank of a trained Inquisitor. (See Appendix 1A for the Racial Description of the Endan Race, and the Inquisitor Class) 

*Vendaine Roswitthan (NPC)- *found as a child in the harsh streets of the Dwarven City, Grale, Vendaine is a fox like youth of fourteen years who has a harsh gift. He is of Sorcererous blood, one of the hunted. Though his discoverer the Inquisitor, Oromen Rahl had no intention of harming him. Left with the Gypsy clan Lutsgya in the care of the Half Elf Valanna Lutsgya with word that he or one of his students would return for the boy. Slowly over time Vendaine grew not in his stature, but rather in his magical potency. Writing journals, and telling strange tells of a shadowy figure who claimed him as “Son”

*Voxar* (NPC FAMILIAR) Vendaine’s Familiar. _wolverine familiar:_ Improved evasion, can speak with master, can speak with animals of its type; *Size* T (2 ft); *HD* 3; *hp *4; *Init* +2 (+2 Dex); *Spd* 30 ft.; *AC* 15 (+2 Dex, +2 size, +1 natural armor);* Attack*+2 (claw) -3 (Bite) melee; *Damage* (claw) 1d4+2, (bite) 1d6+1 *SV* Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +4; *AL* CG; Str 14, Dex 15, Con 19, Int 6, Wis 11, Cha 10 *SA:* Rage *SQ:* Scent

*Valanna Iliandar (was Lutsgya)- *(NPC) Just now coming to grips with the knowledge that her father is the Great Guardian of the Green Llyrandwyn ap Fenyar Y Aryandwë Valanna went through her younger life unsure of who she was and where she came from. Though she knew that she was unusual, and that her adopted family the Gypsy Clan Lutsgya knew some things she did not. Valanna trained from an early age in the art of fighting with the curved scimitar, a favored weapon of her adopted clan.   

*Name: Valanna Lutsgya, Race;* half-elf (Andari) *Class* Brd2 (Gypsy) , Ftr 4 *CR* 8  *Size* M (5 ft., 4 in. tall); *hp* 48 *Init *+5 (+1 Dex; +4 Improved Initiative); *Spd* 30 ft.;  *AC* 14 (+1 Dex; +5; +_2 Studded Leather Armor_);  *Attack* +2 melee, or +1 ranged; *Damage;* 1d6+2 (Scimitar), 1d4+2 ( Punching Dagger), 1d4+2 (Sling)  *Saves;* Fort +4, Ref +7, Will +2; *AL* NG; *Abilities;* Str 16 (+3), Dex 12 (+1), Con 15 (+2), Int 18 (+4), Wis 11 (+0), Cha 17 (+3).

*Skills :* Alchemy +4, Climb +8,  Concentration +8, Hide +5, Diplomacy +5, Disguise +6, Escape artist +7, Handle animal +8, Hide +3, Innuendo +2, Knowledge (nature) +4, Listen +2, Move silently +7, Perform ( Flute, Dancing, Ballads, Loresinging, Mandolin) +7, Pick pocket +4, Ride +2, Search +2, Sense motive +3, Speak language +4, Spot +1, Wilderness lore +1; *Feats:* Alertness, Ambidexterity, Improved initiative, Point blank shot, Two weapon fighting  Weapon focus ( Scimitar) EWP ( Flintlock Pistol). 

*Possessions;* _ +2 flaming Scimitar, +1 Frost Scimitar, +2 Studded leather Armor_, Punching Dagger, Bullets ( sling) (x50), Backpack, Bedroll, Caltrops, Flint & Steel, Ink Quill, Ink ( 1. oz. vial), Hooded Lantern, Book ( Blank), Oil ( 3 pints), Trail rations ( x4 days), Hemp Rope, Sealing Wax, Signet Ring ( Ornate), Spade, Musical Instrument (MW Flute), Musical Instrument ( MW Mandolin), Thieves Tools ( MW), Travelers Outfit, and Gypsy Vest (Multicolored vest), Walking staff, Jade hair pin, Jade necklace, Trade goods ( Elven Silks 4 bushels), Linen, Cinnamon 12 Pounds, *3,355 Gp; Languages Spoken: *_ Abyssal, Common, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Goblin, Ignan, Infernal, Orc, Sylvan. _*Bard Spells Known (3/1): * 0th --_ Daze, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound,  Light, Prestidigitation. _1st --_ Sleep, Ventriloquism._ *SA* Heroic Surge (See _Appendix_ 1A for details on Heroic Surge, and the Elven Subtype Andari)  

MORE COMING 

_ Appendix _


----------

